# Garmin 705 or 305?



## Troymx576 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is the Garmin 705 worth the extra money? What will is really do better when on the trail? I can see color screen that is larger, but does it really make that much of a difference. I am confused on which on to get as the 305 deal from Geoman seems like a nice price for what you get, but if the 705 is that much better I would consider that. My current Polar HRM/computer is getting flackey and I have been waiting for the 705 to come out, but if it was cheaper I would just get it right now. So for $300 more what do I really get for that?

Thanks for the help, 
Troy


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

mapping.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*The Question is*

What do you want to do with your GPS.


----------



## stratmosphere (May 22, 2007)

After using both I would say it's probably not worth the money. But...if you need a GPS for the car, you can bring the 705 along. The larger screen and WAY longer battery are the current benefits.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the altitude reading more accurate on the 705? or do they use the same technology? If you have a 305, can you superimpose your tracked route over a map? I'm also struggling with the same question. $235 for a 305 is a sweet deal!


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the 305 and I have always hated the poor contrast on the screen. I've got it turned up all the way and still have to really look at it to get the info I want while riding. The picture on the box shows a great and easy to read contrast which is nothing like it when you use it.

If it wasn't so much money, I'd sell mine for the 705 just for the colour screen to get some more contrast. That being said, I'm again going by what the box shows which could be misleading like the 305. 

Secondly I also have the "etopo maps" program which I'm still figuring out but from what I understand, the maps can be loaded onto the 705 and show you a colour screen of your route, intersections, landscape contours and all that stuff. The 305 upload is pretty simple and just an arrow to point in the direction you should be going. The program works pretty well with the 305 but the 705 is what it as well as many other software programs were designed for. If you have the money, go with the 705. If anyone cares, the etopo program still does the HR, speed, distance and all the stuff the basic Garmin program shows.


----------



## Jesterrider (Feb 22, 2004)

I have the 305 and I do not use it for mapping. That would be the only reason I'd upgrade. So, to me, it is in no way worth it.


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

You can get the 705 with HR for $425 at trisports. I remember seeing the 305 with HR for less than $300 somewhere- can anybody find it?


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

afie said:


> You can get the 705 with HR for $425 at trisports. I remember seeing the 305 with HR for less than $300 somewhere- can anybody find it?


I'm pretty sure Geoman has the $305 for the best price! $425 for the 705 sounds to good to be true, I'd avoid it.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Not so sure too good to be true, I just ordered my 705HR from here...$407!!!!...and IN STOCK...and FREE SHIPPING

https://www.treefortbikes.com/index.asp#productList.asp?parent=a146&specNames=brd&specIDs=365&start=


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

trauma-md said:


> Not so sure too good to be true, I just ordered my 705HR from here...$407!!!!...and IN STOCK...and FREE SHIPPING
> 
> https://www.treefortbikes.com/index.asp#productList.asp?parent=a146&specNames=brd&specIDs=365&start=


Nice! Keep us posted about the transaction.


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

No. Trisports can be trusted. They also have some great deals on last seasons clothing.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

You may want to give the 705 some time and see how it turns out. I've had mine for 2-3 weeks now and it has it's issues.

For one mine likes to freeze up while following a course, I had it happen on last nights ride twice in 8 miles. Which means all the data during the time it was froze was lost, and I had to stop and reboot the unit on the trail.

Also it would seem it has problems with tracks, you can download a track strait to the unit and it comes in as a "saved ride" under the where to menu. However, when you try and navigate it only parts of the ride is there, or it cuts the ride off midway. I tried using less track points to see if that was the issue and the problem is still there. It does seem to navigate a course fine, when it does not freeze up. I don't think it's a vibration issue, because I have never seen it freeze up when I'm not following a pre-loaded course.

Also I've noticed that the little round enter button evidentially self activates under vibration on the bike. I've noticed many times that my unit will go from the normal map mode to pointer mode without me touching it while riding. I've also noticed it will switch from bike 1 page to bike 2 page without me activating the button while riding. This happens only on the mountain bike, and not the road bike, so I'm thinking big hits on the mountain bike are doing it.

Other than those issues it seems like a good unit. It needs more map controls, and why garmin made it such a hassle to deal with courses and tracks and the difficulty to swap between them I'll never know.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Chasintrane said:


> Nice! Keep us posted about the transaction.


Just got it today....man that was fast shipping! Can't wait to get it out on the road. Sold my 305 to another riding buddy to upgrade to the 705.


----------



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

The 705 will eventually replace the 305 and will be worth the money. Of course, the prices will drop once more retailers have access to the units.

I'm waiting for GeoMan to get his supply. I got my 305 from him and will do the same with the 705. His support is second to none.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Just as an update still having the locking up issue when navigating a course on my 705. I tried a course that I made with the unit, thinking that perhaps ones I downloaded were corrupt, but the same issue remains. I'm also still getting the unit to switch screens on bumpy sections as if the center button was pressed.

I'm going to see if REI here has a replacement unit I can try out, if I have the same problem with that one, I'll do a refund until garmin can fix the unit. There's no point in having half your ride data.


----------



## Troymx576 (Aug 17, 2006)

After much debate I purchased a 305 bundle from Geoman. I just could not see spending an extra $300 on it right now. If it was closer in price I would have went for it. Maybe someday.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, worth mentioning though I have yet to experience lousy customer service from a number of transactions with trisport. I would certainly get one from 'em but I'm eyeing for a 400T  Once, Garmin resolved the waterpro0fing issues!

0h... and.. Thanks for letting us know, Afie! Well, if ever you've got yours from 'em still keep us posted...


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> I have the 305 and I have always hated the poor contrast on the screen. I've got it turned up all the way and still have to really look at it to get the info I want while riding. The picture on the box shows a great and easy to read contrast which is nothing like it when you use it.


When I bought my 305 and mounted it on my bike I noticed that I absolutely could not see the screen at all. I played around with that little rubber wedge thing that they include with it and found a position that works for me. My contrast is set right around the middle position and I can see it just fine on any one of three bikes that I use it with.



Chasintrane said:


> If you have a 305, can you superimpose your tracked route over a map? I'm also struggling with the same question.


The 305 does not show you any maps on its display. It does show you a squiggly line to let you know where you have been on your current ride (or, if you are following a previously saved route). Afterwards, when you get home, you can export the data to a .TCX file that needs to be converted into a .GPX file that can be imported into services like Bikely.com.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

ToddM said:


> ...
> Also I've noticed that the little round enter button evidentially self activates under vibration on the bike. I've noticed many times that my unit will go from the normal map mode to pointer mode without me touching it while riding. I've also noticed it will switch from bike 1 page to bike 2 page without me activating the button while riding. This happens only on the mountain bike, and not the road bike, so I'm thinking big hits on the mountain bike are doing it.
> ...


No issues following courses with mine.
I've had it almost a month and used it exclusively on the trails.

I also have seen the "magic" button. Thought I was leaning on it inadvertently.
I also ride the bup-de-bump stuff though.


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been using a 305 for maybe 2 years, and just got the 705 in early March. In my opinion, it walks all over the 305!!!

Better resale I would think for 1.

You can really see the screen and customize it.

Being able to make courses, race yourself, find gas or a hotel, and share info is very cool. 

I am going to Moab in a few weeks and I already downloaded maps for all the trails . Plus it has expandable memory so you can get topo maps etc....

I have had no tech problems with mine and I highly recommend it. I ride a fully rigid 1 speed and it has been flawless.


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

beewee said:


> I have been using a 305 for maybe 2 years, and just got the 705 in early March. In my opinion, it walks all over the 305!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is it worth $180 more?


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

afie said:


> beewee said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using a 305 for maybe 2 years, and just got the 705 in early March. In my opinion, it walks all over the 305!!!
> ...


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I picked up my 305 HR & cadence for about $275 from Amazon, and I'm loving it.

I'm having fun using the virtual partner racing myself on my commute to/from work


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Chasintrane said:


> afie said:
> 
> 
> > That's the question I'm struggling with. I just can't see myself looking at the 705 for direction while I'm riding on the trail. Besides, I know the trails where I ride anyways. If I were a bike messenger in NY, I'd probably go for the 705.
> ...


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Get some $10 reading glass stick-ons at a drug store for your riding glasses. That might help.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

afie said:


> I remember seeing the 305 with HR for less than $300 somewhere- can anybody find it?


EZ!

We have them... $235 (305 + HR). $264 for the 305 + HR + CAD. Don't mean to hijack this thread but we do post a lot here at MTBR.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

MikeDee said:


> Get some $10 reading glass stick-ons at a drug store for your riding glasses. That might help.


But then I can't see the trail


----------

